# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Prendere in gestione un negozio

## canadian

Buongiorno, sto pensando di prendere in gestione un negozio di abbigliamento per bambini già avviato.
Che tipo di contratto dovrei fare,per quanti anni minimo e con il fisco come funziona? 
Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto.

----------


## paolab

almeno per tre anni. Il contratto di affitto di azienda si fa dal notaio
per il Fisco? <Devi aprire la partita iva e avviare la contabilità: contatta un commercialista della tua zona

----------


## brandnewlife

Gestendo un'attività commerciale (negozio abbigliamento), è possibile dedurre il costo di affitto locali di un contratto di affitto con riscatto rent-to-buy?
E di una semplice rata di un mutuo d'acquisto del locale sul quale insiste l'attività? 
Se si, sia con impresa individuale che con srl? Grazie.

----------


## paolab

si, il costo relativo all'affitto del locale in rent to buy è detraibile, sia ditta individuale che srl

----------


## brandnewlife

> si, il costo relativo all'affitto del locale in rent to buy è detraibile, sia ditta individuale che srl

  Grazie. L'idea è di aprire una piccola attività di abbigliamento. 
Sotto i 35 anni, provengo dalla gestione di un piccolo ristorante insieme a due soci, lasciata per problematiche interne. Non ho esperienza nell'abbigliamento.  
A) Non vorrei affidarmi a un franchising, perchè vorrei avere ampio potere decisionale sul tutto e recepire immediatamente il feedback della potenziale clientela. 
B) Non voglio quindi vincolarmi a contratti e tempistiche prestabilite, voglio darmi un MIO orizzonte di 2/3 anni sul quale valutare la validità della mia attività, rischiando il giusto economicamente. 
C) Per questo l'idea è di partire con l'allestimento di un negozio piccolo ma in zona commerciale di passaggio, iniziare con pochi marchi ma di gusto, per poi valutare possibilità di crescita futura. Per intenderci, una partenza che potrebbe prevedere un solo genere di merce (uomo) gestito da una sola persona nei feriali e due nei sabato/domenica/festivi (io + commessa)  
Dati questi punti di partenza vorrei chiedere: 
Se avviassi in un locale di cui sottoscrivessi un rent to buy, se poi decidessi di: 
1) Affittare in seguito la gestione del negozio 
2) Cedere l'attività mantenendo io il rent to buy con riscatto 
3) Chiudere l'attività e affittare in seguito il locale ad altra attività   
Quali sono le possibilità e le conseguenze per il rent to buy ai fini fiscali e di detrazione? 
Grazie, attendo fiducioso consigli e critiche.

----------

